# PCB pier report. Going back out later



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Got out to the pier around 8 (Way too late) and went to half hitch before getting on the pier to get some gotchas and leaders. It was fairly crowded and very windy. We saw no Spanish so we decided just to catch some live bait on a sabiki. I'm not sure what they were but people were using them as bait, I think they were greenbacks. The bait was pretty thick. A couple of people told us that people hooked up on a cobia and tarpon earlier but both weren't landed. I free line the greenback and wait for about 30 minutes and then all of the sudden he starts moving a lot and I knew what was coming, sure thing, something slams my rod and has the drag screaming and pops off! I don't think I told this to y'all but I have not caught anything with size off of a pier so I'm pretty pumped for the rest of the day. Whelp, nothing hits till about 130 and we decided to head back and come back later tonight and early tomorrow morning.

And I have a question, I REALLY want to catch a redfish at night from the pier. What should I do?? Do I free line a bait or should a put a weight on it? Thanks


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would freeline. I saw 4 or 5 yesterday afternoon when I was down there. Go back to the inside of the first bar and you can sight fish them during the day.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The greenbacks are called LY's around here...by anybody from around here anyways. Great redfish bait. Great everything bait. I'd put 'em on a Carolina rig for reds at night, fish on bottom near the pier between the beach and sandbar. Should produce a red if they're there.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I would freeline. I saw 4 or 5 yesterday afternoon when I was down there. Go back to the inside of the first bar and you can sight fish them during the day.


I'm almost positive we saw some coming back. At first I thought they were a school of Spanish but as they got closer they were fatter than a Spanish and now that I think of it look like reds. I threw a gotcha all around them but they didn't even attempt to bite it.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> The greenbacks are called LY's around here...by anybody from around here anyways. Great redfish bait. Great everything bait. I'd put 'em on a Carolina rig for reds at night, fish on bottom near the pier between the beach and sandbar. Should produce a red if they're there.


Thanks, good thing i didn't call them a greenback.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The reds at the pier really like very lively baits. They are also leader shy when the water is clear. It was nice yesterday so I presume it is still clear. Stick a circle hook in an LY's face or a hardtail if you can find one. If they are there they will eat it. I would definitely be down in the 4-6' of water.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dragsmoker said:


> Thanks, good thing i didn't call them a greenback.


Lol...everybody knows what you mean. I don't think anyone will look down on callin em greenbacks or greenies or whitebait or alewives or whatever...

Kinda like soda vs pop vs coke


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I use a 30-50lb flourocarbon leader carolina rig and cut mullet catches them for me on the pier.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Got back out here at 5. The redfish were chasing schools of bait and were swimming with rays. Couldn't catch a bait fish for my life. Some people were catching Spanish and hard tails on popping corks with straws. Right now we have caught a huge lady fish (It's head is now shark bait) and a decent Spanish on squid also a small shark. Just waiting for a run!


----------

